# Side Imaging on Trolling Motor?



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone try it? 

Advantages/Disadvantages?


----------



## redbug (Mar 10, 2011)

advantage is you have the unit at the front of the boat. you will be able to see under the dock while you are fishing. 
disadvantages is the unit is mounted to the trolling motor. and in order for it to give a quality picture you MUST keep the motor moving in a straight line (no turning the motor) and be moving at 2 to 3mph you also loose the ability to use the unit while on the gas motor while covering a long stretch of say a drop off or ledge. you can cover more area and find the spot within the spot quicker with the unit mounted in the rear of the boat.

I want to get the larger screen unit to mount at the dash so I can do both I will need a second transducer to mount on the rear of the boat. but i think it will be worth it.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks redbug....still planning on mounting on the rear...just had to ask to be sure.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 10, 2011)

One of my customer's has it installed that way. He doesn't mind it a bit, as when you are actually using the side imaging feature, you are generally moving in a straight line, watching the sonar anyway. Once the area is mapped out, it is back to regular sonar while fishing, and moving around. You can't get as good a side view at slow, irregular fishing speeds as it is, so the distortion for turning doesn't affect him much.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2011)

redbug said:


> advantage is you have the unit at the front of the boat. you will be able to see under the dock while you are fishing.
> disadvantages is the unit is mounted to the trolling motor. and in order for it to give a quality picture you MUST keep the motor moving in a straight line (no turning the motor) and be moving at 2 to 3mph you also loose the ability to use the unit while on the gas motor while covering a long stretch of say a drop off or ledge. you can cover more area and find the spot within the spot quicker with the unit mounted in the rear of the boat.
> 
> I want to get the larger screen unit to mount at the dash so I can do both I will need a second transducer to mount on the rear of the boat. but i think it will be worth it.



I think you need to upgrade everything and sell me your current set up - so I can upgrade from the last unit you had (and I now have)
:shock:


----------



## redbug (Mar 10, 2011)

i purchased a new 109 lb thrust trolling motor so i have an extra one of them...
the hds 10 is gonna have to wait. 
I have to be sure that next time i sell something my wife has no part of the transaction...
I think she bought paper towels and dish soap with my carrot stick money


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2011)

redbug said:


> i purchased a new 109 lb thrust trolling motor so i have an extra one of them...
> the hds 10 is gonna have to wait.
> I have to be sure that next time i sell something my wife has no part of the transaction...
> I think she bought paper towels and dish soap with my carrot stick money




Hmmmmmm, I bet she would sell me lots of good stuff when you are not around. . . . . [-o< 

Talk to me about this motor when you have time


----------

